# Suche winvnc.exe, die sofort nach dem Start funktioniert



## Klaus Maus (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe öfter das Problem, von Bekannten oder Verwandten bei kleineren Problemen (oft trivial, z.B. wie speichere ich das Bild von deiner Webseite auf meinem Rechner) um Hilfe gefragt zu werden. 

Bei einigen habe ich VNC installiert und kann ihnen dann mit ein paar Mausklicks helfen, wenn sie mir ihre IP-Adresse mitgeteilt haben.

Andere wohnen im Ausland und da wird es problematisch, vor allem wenn ich noch nicht dort war, um VNC zu installieren.  Das Programm von meinem Server aus starten, kein Problem, aber bei der Passwortkonfiguration ist dann schon Sense oder bei den anderen Admin-Einstellungen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, winvnc.exe zu starten (entweder nach dem Download oder von einem Server) so daß es dann sofort einsatzbereit ist, mit allen Voreinstellungen, mit Passwort etc. und in der Taskleiste verschwindet. 

Mir dann die unter http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ die in die Zwischenablage kopierte IP per MSN zuzusenden, hat bisher noch jeder geschafft - aber die Schritte bis VNC konfiguriert ist ...... 

Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## cRaZe (25. Juli 2006)

Hi es gibt eine sehr unkomplizierte lösung die jedoch Shareware ist und deine Verbindung alle 5 Minuten getrennt wird. Das Programm heisst Teamviewer.
Dieses Modul lädst du dir runter und installierst es:
http://download.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewer_Setup_de.exe
Dieses Modul lädt sich der jenige runter, der den Support benötigt(Keine installation nötig!):
http://download.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewerQS_de.exe

Was passiert nun?
Nach dem du dein Modul gestartet hast verlangt er eine Partner-ID
Nun musst du dafür sorgen, dass der User die EXE ausführt und eine ID bekommt.
Diese ID teilt der User dir mit. Nachdem du die ID bei dir eingetragen hast verbindet er sich direkt mit dem Rechner. HIERBEI WIRD KEIN FORWARDING BENÖTIGT!
Nun verlangt er ein Passwort welches der User ebenfalls bekommen hat. Nachdem er dir dieses auch gegeben hat, kommt die Verbindung zustande und du kannst nun den Rechner Administrieren. Das Programm hat übrigens eine sehr geringe bandbreite, ist also schnell im Aufbau.

Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

versuch es doch mal mit UltraVNC SingleClick. Damit entfällt sogar das Herausfinden der eigenen externen IP-Adresse.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## cRaZe (25. Juli 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> versuch es doch mal mit UltraVNC SingleClick. Damit entfällt sogar das Herausfinden der eigenen externen IP-Adresse.
> 
> ...


Hi, ich weiss zwar nicht wie Klaus Maus die Router seiner Kunden(?!) konfiguriert hat aber ich glaube, dass da eine Forwarding Regel noch auf den Router muss oder?
Ich frage nur, da ich nicht weiss wie UltraVNC SC arbeitet und auf der Seite tue ich mich etwas schwer die SC-Version runterzuladen. Finde irgendwie nicht den Weg zum Download 
Hast du vielleicht nen direkten Link zum DL?
Könnten dann mal schauen ob der die 5900 benutzt oder die 80(Teamviewer).

EDIT: Benutzt die 5500, also ist ein Forwarding nötig. Aber schönes Prog. Damit kann man sich seinen eigenen Client basteln.

Gruß


----------



## Klaus Maus (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps, Router hat keiner meiner Bekannten, (Kunden habe ich keine), aber das wäre auch lösbar, die meisten Router lassen sich übers Internet programmieren. Meiner leitet je nach Portangabe zum entsprechenden Rechner im Netzwerk weiter.

Ultra VNC Single Click scheint zu sein was ich suche, werde ich mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				cRaZe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, ich weiss zwar nicht wie Klaus Maus die Router seiner Kunden(?!) konfiguriert hat aber ich glaube, dass da eine Forwarding Regel noch auf den Router muss oder?


Nein, der Server baut ja die Verbindung zum Viewer auf, nicht umgekehrt. Wenn also ein Port weitergeleitet werden muss, dann auf der Seite des Viewers.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## cRaZe (26. Juli 2006)

Falsch!
SC baut die Verbindung über den Port 5500 auf!
Steht auch in der Konfig.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				cRaZe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falsch!
> SC baut die Verbindung über den Port 5500 auf!
> Steht auch in der Konfig.


Und inwiefern widerspricht dies meiner Aussage?

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Klaus Maus (14. August 2006)

*die einfachste Lösung*

Hallo,

also ich habe es geschafft und noch komfortabler als ich es mir vorgestellt habe:

diesem Thread ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen:http://forum.ultravnc.net/viewtopic.php?t=3587

funktioniert einwandfrei

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## koka123 (15. August 2006)

Klaus Maus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe es geschafft und noch komfortabler als ich es mir vorgestellt habe:
> 
> ...



Schön, dass es für Dich geklappt hat...!

Habe den von Dir angegebenen Thread aufmerksam gelesen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass mir Hintergrundwissen fehlt...

Frage: Was muss ich auf meinem PC (Client) alles einrichten, um meiner Mutters PC (Server) zu supporten?

Anscheinend reicht es nicht, einfach den Viewer runterzuladen und zu starten...
Ich habe leider keine große Ahnung, wie das mit dem Viewer läuft etc. Habe das noch nie gemacht, und die SingleClick-Lösung scheint mir auch für meine Mutter das Richtige zu sein.

Mein System: WinXP + Netgear FR114P Router + Modem
Meine Mutter: WinXP + Eumex 300ip (Router inkl. Modem)


----------

